# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ebo Jager submersible heater & Eheim Canister



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

I have a 50 watter heater that I received a couple days ago. I got it to replace my heater that has to hand on the side of the tank.

My problem is this...the box says completely submersible (which is what I want because I want to lay it horizontal along the bottom just above my sand substrate) 
*but*
the instructions say not to put it below its "water line" marked on the heater

I had read others using this heater because of the fact you could submerge it so I positioned it horizontal across the bottom anyhow (didn't follow the directions) but I noticed that everytime it came on, I could here this ticking or zapping noise.

Skitzed me out (didn't want to fry my fishes) so I righted it so that it is now just above the water line.

So I'm asking - can these be completely submerged? Horizontal? Am I just hearing the heating element kicking on?

Secondly - I also got my Eheim 2213 canister in - everything is working fine, but every once in a while it spurts out air bubbles. The directions were followed on this and the canister was primed/filled with water prior to plugging it in. I turned the flow down a hair to get the outflow hose completely cleared of air in the beginning.

If I rock the canister back and forth slightly without actually picking it up, more bubbles appear. I have it attached to the Eheim prefilter so no air is getting in that way. My CO2 is through a vortex internal reactor. What should I do or is this normal?

Thanks

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

I have a 50 watter heater that I received a couple days ago. I got it to replace my heater that has to hand on the side of the tank.

My problem is this...the box says completely submersible (which is what I want because I want to lay it horizontal along the bottom just above my sand substrate) 
*but*
the instructions say not to put it below its "water line" marked on the heater

I had read others using this heater because of the fact you could submerge it so I positioned it horizontal across the bottom anyhow (didn't follow the directions) but I noticed that everytime it came on, I could here this ticking or zapping noise.

Skitzed me out (didn't want to fry my fishes) so I righted it so that it is now just above the water line.

So I'm asking - can these be completely submerged? Horizontal? Am I just hearing the heating element kicking on?

Secondly - I also got my Eheim 2213 canister in - everything is working fine, but every once in a while it spurts out air bubbles. The directions were followed on this and the canister was primed/filled with water prior to plugging it in. I turned the flow down a hair to get the outflow hose completely cleared of air in the beginning.

If I rock the canister back and forth slightly without actually picking it up, more bubbles appear. I have it attached to the Eheim prefilter so no air is getting in that way. My CO2 is through a vortex internal reactor. What should I do or is this normal?

Thanks

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

The way I understand it is that Ebo Jagars are totally submersible. The warning about the water line has something to do with meeting Canadian requirements.

Dunno about the horizontal mounting tho. Shouldn't be a problems but maybe somebody who is using it this way will chime in. All mine are mounted vertically.


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

I have had my Ebo Jager horizontal for months and it has had no problems.

I also have used a Visi-Therm Deluxe and Rena Cal Excel this way too.

All work fine.


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Tracy,
I went through the same deal when I first got my Ebo Jager. Did a mess of research .... all basicly said the same.... they are compleatly subersible. As I recall the line is actually a minimum line and was required for a UL listing(they could of put it any where) ;^)

FWIW I've had my Ebo Jager horizontal for months no prob and love it.

Fred


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks again everyone - Next water change I'll be moving it back to the horizontal position behind the plants.

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Tracie,

I have used both Ego and Eheim products for many years. Since the Ebo concern is addressed here are some comments on the filter.

Insuring that all the air is out of the canister is the tricky part and there are several tricks to accomplish this. 
1) Keep the canister tilted and when you hear the bubbles diminish slowly return it to the upright position. This needs to be done several times. When the air bubbles sounds seem to lessen then stop, the remaining air will dissipate on it's own.

2) Play with the flexible tubing connecting the siphon to the canister. This is where most of the air gets trapped. Raising it up tends to force the air back into the tank. 

3) Don't restart the filter imediately. Letting it just sit there a couple of hours lets the air escape on it's own. This is the hardest one to follow because the length of time is different with each setup plus it's easy to forget to turn it back on, lol!

IMO the trapped air occurs because people don't want to reduce the lenght of the tubing from the siphon to the canister. It's the bend in the tubing that traps the air. Personally, I like the tube long so the canister has a lot of play to remove it from under tank. 

From my experience this problem seems to diminish over time. We've used Eheim canisters nearly 40 years and this same issue occurs when we get a brand new filter.

Hope this helps,
Carlo

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

Okay, I'll try that. I have the hoses the full length right now because I have not gotten everything where it will eventually be as (like so many others) I'm doing all this in stages







and still waiting on a larger tank to arrive (someday I'll get a call from my LFS they have found the 75 gal long I want,.....maybe,......well I'm hoping anyhow









I did notice on the 2213 (and I assume it will be same on the 2028 still in the box for my 75 gal) that when I was assembling the spray bar the small curve ?elbow? adapter that goes from it to the actual hosing would not fit into the spray bar. Am I actually missing a piece here? What I did to get it to work was to cut a 1" piece of the tubing and place that on the spray bar and then that tubing into the elbow and then the elbow into the main tubing from the canister outflow. It works, but not sure if it is really suppose to be like that.

Thanks

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Tracy, you should not have to make any sort of adapter to make the connection. Call whoever sold the filter and describe the parts over the phone.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Plant Crazy (Apr 12, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by trace_lynn:
> 
> ...


Hi Tracy. Yes, cut a small piece of tubing and use it to connect the elbow to the spray bar. This is what I did with my 2213 and I've never had any problems.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> From my experience this problem seems to diminish over time. We've used Eheim canisters nearly 40 years and this same issue occurs when we get a brand new filter.


Carlo,

Are you using 2028 ?. I have been using it for about a year now and thanks to Prime option I don't see any bubbles.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> What I did to get it to work was to cut a 1" piece of the tubing and place that on the spray bar and then that tubing into the elbow and then the elbow into the main tubing from the canister outflow.


Tracy,

I did the same thing with 2028 and it works fine. Plus this extension gives you more flexibility with elbow part.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------

